# looking at crb7mk3 circle cutter



## furdo (Feb 6, 2010)

the video posted by the company is an animation they always look good does anyone have experience with this it's made by m. power in england


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I hve no idea what you are talking about. I have a Canon 1dmk3. Does that count?


----------



## furdo (Feb 6, 2010)

*I'll try to explain it*



MT Stringer said:


> I hve no idea what you are talking about. I have a Canon 1dmk3. Does that count?


It is a base that you mount your router to the video is on you tube I'm kind of new to this


----------



## furdo (Feb 6, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I hve no idea what you are talking about. I have a Canon 1dmk3. Does that count?


I think I just might agree with you thanks, you are my first reply , so I guess it's all uphill from here


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I hve no idea what you are talking about. I have a Canon 1dmk3. Does that count?


had to go look...

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/router-guides/m.power-crb7-router-jig/


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have one works great, well built does just what the video show ,usual you find them on sell, they ship out Michigan quite a few members have them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

furdo said:


> It is a base that you mount your router to the video is on you tube I'm kind of new to this


It looks to be well made. I bet is it a handy accessory to have on hand.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another link (US)...
M-Power CRB7 Router Base


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A hundred bucks is a bit much when one can be made to suit your particular router for very little, as shown in this pdf, the block can, like my earlier one be made from hardwood and a flat ground or filed on the ends of the rods so that epoxy can be run down a hole above the rods to keep them from moving in use. The photo shows my original one, the measurements refer to the Makita router.The height and spacing of the rods should match your router. At the tips of the centre arrows can be seen the countersunk holes that the epoxy was poured into.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A circle cutting jig (fully adjustable) such shown by Harry has served me well.


_PS I have moved your post to the jigs section....._


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Homemade Router Base*

I like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDs735IY_rY


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snGwOZbJFFQ


Very good idea. ﻿


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another good idea Clàudio. I don't know if there is something wrong with the video, it stopped near the end then my computer locked-up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is the most basic circle jig of all, perfect for those who only occasionally have need for one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just remembered that my late friend and forum jig specialist Bob Jurgens made one similar to my simple one but instead of having to screw it to the router each time, a template guide was fitted to the router and the hole in the jig matched the guide so it was just a matter of sitting the router above the hole, now THAT is simple.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

We had this discussion back in August. The jig does much more then just cut circles. Here is the link to the discussion(s).

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/47109-crb7-router-base.html

If you just want a circle cutting jig you can make one much cheaper. However, if you want to use this same jig to do several different operations then, in my opinion, it is worth the money. it saves shop space by combining several bulky jigs into one small package.

Several of the member bought them and general consensuses were that it was good quality and functioned as advertised in the videos showing the operations. I got mine from Rockler for around $80. They only listed them in the online catalog and were still charging the same price for the MK3 as the previous model. All of the details can be found in the August discussion link.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got one for my skill router on sale from woodpecker or Peachtree a year ago . But when I went to use it the rods didn't fit my router, wrong size and wrong spacing. 

Since there was no adjustment, I threw it back in the drawer where it resides now waiting for me to get a router it will fit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I bought a circle jig from Sears years ago .They also sell the adaptor for differant brands of routers . It wasn't very expensive and worked well as I used to build a lot of speaker enclosures and I could get the speakers and ports to fit perfectly

Update : kibosh that idea . I went to there site and it's no longer carried as far as I can tell . Never fails , you get a great product and they discontinue it


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I bought a circle jig from Sears years ago .They also sell the adaptor for differant brands of routers . It wasn't very expensive and worked well as I used to build a lot of speaker enclosures and I could get the speakers and ports to fit perfectly
> 
> Update : kibosh that idea . I went to there site and it's no longer carried as far as I can tell . Never fails , you get a great product and they discontinue it


I discovered Jasper and was no turning back...

http://jaspertools.com/products/#pagecontent


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I discovered Jasper and was no turning back...
> 
> http://jaspertools.com/products/#pagecontent


I think I'll stay with the one I have . I bought a second one just in case the inevitable happened and sure as heck it did. It's way to easy , you just tighten down the knob when you found your diameter .
It's shown with the base underneith that you remove and install that piece with the pin . You can go from less than 2" to quite big when you turn it around


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I think I'll stay with the one I have . I bought a second one just in case the inevitable happened and sure as heck it did


what inevitable happening was that???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> what inevitable happening was that???


There no longer for sale , well from what I can see at Sears . I guess I could find the box and see if the numbers help find it , but I suspect its gone cause I couldn't find it on there site . But then again I couldn't find it in there catalog the first time either


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*rods*



Herb Stoops said:


> I got one for my skill router on sale from woodpecker or Peachtree a year ago . But when I went to use it the rods didn't fit my router, wrong size and wrong spacing.
> 
> Since there was no adjustment, I threw it back in the drawer where it resides now waiting for me to get a router it will fit.


Herb
you can order the rod that fit your router from the company
they are about 10.00 they come in 7mm,8mm,10mm,12mm

OR do what Stick going to tell you next


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Herb
> you can order the rod that fit your router from the company
> they are about 10.00 they come in 7mm,8mm,10mm,12mm


or stop in at any hardware BB store and get a length in the dia you need...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Herb
> you can order the rod that fit your router from the company
> they are about 10.00 they come in 7mm,8mm,10mm,12mm
> 
> OR do what Stick going to tell you next


Thanks, John, you are a mind reader, you knew what Stick was going to say.HAHAHAHAAHA

MY problem is that the rods are the wrong size in diam. and the spacing between them is is not the same ,and not adjustable on either the router or the jig. I ended up making one for the circle cutting. but I had bought it for the other things it does. I made a edge guide like Harry posted recently , but this tool video showed it singing and dancing, and mine just sits in the drawer.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> you knew what Stick was going to say.HAHAHAHAAHA
> 
> Herb


*NEVER!!!!!*
not to you anyways Herb...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks, John, you are a mind reader, you knew what Stick was going to say.HAHAHAHAAHA
> 
> MY problem is that the rods are the wrong size in diam. and the spacing between them is is not the same ,and not adjustable on either the router or the jig. I ended up making one for the circle cutting. but I had bought it for the other things it does. I made a edge guide like Harry posted recently , but this tool video showed it singing and dancing, and mine just sits in the drawer.
> 
> Herb


I got it out the other day and looked at it,and you are right john, they are adjustable for the router,only need to reduce them from 9/32 to 1/4. now to figure out what mm 1/4" is lets see 2.54 cm /inch divided by 1/4 equals...............z..z.zz.z.zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

6.2 something mm


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_*¼” = ________ mm

1 ÷ 4 = 0,25

0,25 x 25,4 = 6,35

¼” = 6,35 mm*_


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a few M-Power items, and what i have is very well made and functional.

Furdo--you don't list your router inventory in your profile. While the consensus in the August discussion was mostly positive as i recall, there was a need to order (or buy locally) correctly sized rods for some routers, as Herb Stoops has found. I usually run a pair of Bosch 1617's, and the Bosch edge guide serves most functions as the M-Power, and is direct plug-n-play for the Bosch family so i chose to stick with it. On the other hand, if the only thing i had to work with was my Hitachi edge guide--i'd take any steps necessary to build another or adapt the M-Power.

My opinions only, your mileage may vary. Read the prospectus carefully before investing or sending money. Photos are serving suggestions only. In California, this product will ship with too many stickers to use. Past performance is no guarantee of future success. And...any other disclosure i may need to make!! 

earl

earl


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

All
I agree with Harry that shopmade jigs can and will perform as well as any $100 jig. If you look in Bob Wearing's 2001 publication by the Guild of Master Craftsman Publications, Ltd (ISBN 1 86108 212 6) you'll find what we now refer to as skis, edge guide bar-mounted, circle jigs, levelling feet and a wide range of jigs for hand held router applications; my favorite is the 45 degree shooting board. Harry's several tutorials on his approach to circle jigs are testament for the quality and precision that can be achieved in shopmade jigs for a tiny fraction of what machinist-base manufacturers are asking for their tools.
The first attached photo shows a few of the Harry, Wearing and other source inspired jigs I've made over the years and the lot of the material doesn't come close to $100. I also attached a photo of the cover of Wearing's book but the copywright restrictions limit any other content.
There's lots of good information out there. Save your money and learn while building your oun jigs. Hyton's books will keep you busy for years.
Regis


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> _*¼” = ________ mm
> 
> 1 ÷ 4 = 0,25
> 
> ...


Thanks Claudio,
I will see if I can get the 6.35mm rods from the company,like John suggested, since they have a shoulder on them with a smaller threaded shank to nut up to the fence, I can't just get a rod from BB store that fits the diam. of the holes in the router.

Nothing easy anymore,LOL

Herb


----------



## furdo (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks earl i also have a 1617 so i think i will take your advice


----------

